# Friesians



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

they are so gorgeous , I have never seen a bad looking friesian


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like to personally hear someone say that they have met a ugly friesian.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> I would like to personally hear someone say that they have met a ugly friesian.


I've seen a poorly bred cross that wasn't so gorgeous. A few, really.


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

I love friesian's! when they are well bred with another breed, they can be very gorgeous also. I was just wondering, could you train a friesian to do hunter jumper, or any kind of jumping sport, and show them? You barely ever see people jumping their friesian, they just do dressage...is this for a specific reason? Well i was just wondering...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that they can do jumping they just excel in dressage because of there gaits. I think I saw a small video clip of one doing jumping once.




> I've seen a poorly bred cross that wasn't so gorgeous. A few, really.


I meant a purebred friesian.......not a crossbred.

These people live around me and these are the friesians that I saw at the horse expo.....absolutely breath taking.

http://www.royalcarouselfriesians.com/


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

aerogeek said:


> I love friesian's! when they are well bred with another breed, they can be very gorgeous also. I was just wondering, could you train a friesian to do hunter jumper, or any kind of jumping sport, and show them? You barely ever see people jumping their friesian, they just do dressage...is this for a specific reason? Well i was just wondering...


Friesians are praised for the sport of dressage because of their ideal build and their gorgeous gaits. Friesian crosses are generally bred to be more of a sport horse with broader capabilities as opposed to just a dressage horse. Friesians do have a jumping ability, but as expensive as they are, someone could purchase a much better jumping horse/breed with their money. Friesians really aren't as ideal compared to other breeds.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

> Friesians are praised for the sport of dressage because of their ideal build and their gorgeous gaits. Friesian crosses are generally bred to be more of a sport horse with broader capabilities as opposed to just a dressage horse. Friesians do have a jumping ability, but as expensive as they are, someone could purchase a much better jumping horse/breed with their money. Friesians really aren't as ideal compared to other breeds.



well put.....


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, for a Friesian, that horse doesnt have the typical breed Characteristics! Unless he is still too young to have grown the feathering? I thought they started getting fuzzy as weanlings though =)



> The official breed rarely has white markings of any kind; most registries allow only a small star on the forehead for purebred registration. Though extremely rare, and not accepted for registration in most cases, Friesians are occasionally chestnut.


Found that Quote on the breed, and what is allowed to be considered a registered friesian. That chestnut horse you posted is absolutely stunning, and has a wonderful huge stride on it! Has that friesian been able to get registered because of his coloring and lack of feathers?

I love Friesians.. i wish I could have the old school Friesian. The breed was founded to be huge, sturdy mounts for Knights in the middle ages. Over time, people took the breed, and didnt preserve it too well, mixing much arabian lines into it and whatnot, which made it smaller and a wee bit thinner boned.. but also aided the breed in having such wonderful performance horse qualities.

I do believe that Gypsy Vanners still steal my heart when it comes to my favorite "dream" breed =) (I have a few dream horses.. a practical one, and a dream one!)


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

That is no Purebred friesian that you got there, friesians have to be absolutly black!!!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

> Friesian Horses are always black. White markings are not allowed on the body or legs. They have a long, thick, flowing mane and tail and pronounced fetlock hair.


Courtesy of http://www.imh.org/imh/bw/friesian.html#breed

Skippy where did you get that qoute?! 
Anni, Who are the parents to this chestnut horse?


----------



## Arroyosflame (Jan 5, 2007)

duh barnrat.....birds are better hahahah. mircoburst is a fire pony!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.royalcarouselfriesians.com/

This place is just down the road from me. 

in case you did not notice the barn has fieke 395. (one of the top breeding friesian horses in the world)

that qoute was from the Registry of Friesians!!!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Anni, My apologies for this girls behavior and I have deleted her post.

Friesians are very common in america, there all over the world. (which is much better than how they were nearly 20 years ago when there were only 9 left in the whole world.) If you could get the parents names at some point that would be very interesting to see.

Its hard for me to belive :roll: but I think we need more peoples opinions.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

is the horse that was born in 2000 bailiando, is he a stallion?


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I got that quote from Wikipedia actually =) good place to go when your in a hurry! lol!

They also have more information on the breed formation, more information than I gave =) But then again, i was giving the history by memory, lol!

He is absolutely stunning, i have never seen such a.. normal(?) looking friesian! He is like a super hero in disguise or something! Haha!


----------



## Arroyosflame (Jan 5, 2007)

ps. im really only on here because a friend told me to join, i once had a horse. i ride both english and western and show hunter/jumper and started when i was about 5.
i still work with horses (now mostly mustangs) but my main focus now is birds, i could tell you a hell of a lot more about birds than horses.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

> The Friesian is most often recognized by its black coat color, a long thick mane and tail, and "feather"--long, silky hair on the lower legs, deliberately left untrimmed. The official breed rarely has white markings of any kind; most registries allow only a small star on the forehead for purebred registration. Though extremely rare, and not accepted for registration in most cases, Friesians are occasionally chestnut.


I still have a hard time beliving this...I would maybe belive it better if it was not wikipedia....For your information Wikipedia is not always true thats why Professors and teachers advise you to not get your information from Wikipedia, You can post your own information on wikipedia thats why it is not always right. 


> Friesian Horses are always black. White markings are not allowed on the body or legs. They have a long, thick, flowing mane and tail and pronounced fetlock hair.


This qoute comes from http://www.imh.org/imh/bw/friesian.html#breed

If you find me another qoute thats not from wikipedia I might start beliving you....

I also have heard that the breed may at times become a dark brown only because of the sun...They are always born Jet black.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Barnrat, if i was going to give more heartfelt advice or insight, i would do more homework than just a quick search if i wasn't already 100% sure of what I was talking about  Friesians aren't my dish, and the only things i knew about the breed is that they were war horses, got refined over the years, and were black and hairy 

Wikipedia is by far not a perfect source of reference, but it is extremely convenient.. it was just a quickie search for me to use to check some information right quick, since i too was surprised to see a chestnut friesian  I had to go feed the herd about 5 minutes after i saw this post, so i didnt have time to do my proper "homework". 

The thing that gets me, is she knew the parents of that horse, and they were both black, very ordinary friesians. Heck, if i saw it myself i would have a hard time believing it!

And honestly, it really doesn't bother me if you "start believing" me or not.. Im not here to prove a point, or be a know it all, or sound important or smart. I enjoy participating in the conversations, and adding a word in edgewise when i can  I dont claim to be an expert on Friesians, so honestly, my word -really- doesn't count anyways .

-Skippy!

**ETA** Did more homework on Chestnut Friesians:



> Of course the color is (almost) always black with no white markings, all though a tiny star is permissible â€“ usually only a few hairs.
> 
> These horses were larger & stockier than the Friesian of today, and could originally be found in a variety of colors from grey to bay to chestnut. Over centuries they were selectively bred to produce only black. Occasionally still, an odd chestnut Friesian foal will be born.


Source: http://www.themanestreet.com/authors/rarebreeds/others/freisian.htm



> Since Chestnut is recessive it can be "hidden", for many generations, thus it may seem to pop up out of nowhere at times. This is how the beautiful Chestnut Friesian mare (left) came about. Research several generations back may be required to find out exactly where this recessive gene came into play.


Source (with photo!): http://www.equinecolor.com/chestnut.html



> Blood-typing proved that Obizuth is indeed a purebred Friesian, despite her unorthodox hair color. The FHANA registry finally decided that she could be registered in the foal book registry but that her offspring would be unregisterable. This means that desite being one of the few chesnut Friesians (last count a grand total of 4) in the world, her monetary value is slight. That's all right, she NOT for sale anyway.


Source (with photos!): http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/4075/obizuth.html



> Are they always black?
> 
> They are now, but up-to a 100 hundred years ago, there were white, roan and chestnut Friesians horses. White is now not acceptable except for a small star on the forehead. The ideal horse is jetblack, but very dark black and rusty black is acceptable. A Friesian can become brown if they are sun or sweat bleached. On very rare occasions, a chestnut foal is born.


Source: http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/friesian/faq.shtml


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Skippy, For finding that many qoutes I am starting to belive it more, And the fact that the gene comes from like 100 years ago, (there was history) That rocks. Still kind of amazed though. :shock: 

Anni: Do you think you could put more pictures of that horse in your barn on here? That would be so cool!
8) 


SORRY, I kind of gave you guys a hard time.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats totally ok sweetie! I dont know much about this breed anywhoo, i just admire them from afar. Come to think about it.. i dont know much more than the ordinary stuff about Gypsy Vanner horses (my dream horse) perhaps because i know i cant afford one, and i dont want to get all obsessed and get my hopes up! I have a habit of over-studying my favorite breeds, but then i get really obsessed with getting one, lol! 

I couldn't believe my eyes when i saw that registered chestnut friesian mare in the second to last, and last links.. In that second to last link she looked JUST like a breed standard friesian.. only chestnut x___x!!!!

So i totally learned something today! lol!

*hugs*


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, thats what got me to belive that there were chestnut friesians because of that one and only picture.

The Friesian at anni's barn I am sure will grow up big and look more like one too!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

he still does not look like a friesian, though I do somewhat belive you.....Do you think you could ever get me one of him standing square, even though he is not your horse.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

That is really interesting with your chestnut fresian. I have never seen one before, but fresians are not my area of expertise (nothing is yet lol) but that has to be one special horse if its chestnut


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

sounds great anni


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Anni, more pictures! 

My teacher said that was as much of a friesian as a chiwawa is a great dane. lol. 

Find out who the parents are please!!!!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## becrog (Jan 10, 2007)

Just wanted to add my support to anni, Fresians have been bred black rather than only being black, so variations are completely possible though uncommon. Dont want to get too scientific on you but horse colour genetics are far more complicated than human as they have more variable factors, so it is easy for a colour gene to be present in all fresian horses and never be active- only to appear once in blue moon!


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

> I love Friesians.. i wish I could have the old school Friesian. The breed was founded to be huge, sturdy mounts for Knights in the middle ages. Over time, people took the breed, and didnt preserve it too well, mixing much arabian lines into it and whatnot, which made it smaller and a wee bit thinner boned.. but also aided the breed in having such wonderful performance horse qualities.
> 
> I do believe that Gypsy Vanners still steal my heart when it comes to my favorite "dream" breed =) (I have a few dream horses.. a practical one, and a dream one!)


let me tell you what, i've been online now for 7hrs, 32min, 50 sec and in all that time, i've had two windows open - one searching on friesians and the other on gypsy vanners.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i don't know where i saw a pic of these two horses yesterday, but man, am i ever in love!!!!! :shock: 
two miles down the road from me, i have a neighbor that breeds, raises, and sells belgians, is on the board of our state's draft horse assoc. i am gonna be talking to him a little more often now. 

it is unbelievable, the prices of those gypsy vanners :shock: if i ever get rich, win the lottery, etc., i WILL own one or the other......(don't know what i will do with them but i will be riding it)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I was lucky enough to visit Dennis Thompson, the guy who founded the Gypsy Vanner breed (Not the Gypsy horse, or the Gypsy Gob, Or the Irish Tinker or Tinker cob.. but the Gypsy Vanner), and imported the first horses. His horses were all absolutely FABULOUS. It was such an experience to be around such beautiful horses.. they have such a presence x______x! *dies*

Belgians are also BEAUTIFUL <3


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

isnt this topic suppose to be about friesians.....or am confused... :?


----------



## Jumpers9 (Jan 26, 2007)

*i have 6 freisans er how eva u spelll it*

this is my fresian


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

barnrat said:


> isnt this topic suppose to be about friesians.....or am confused... :?


Lol.. you created the thread, so i am guessing you know what the thread should be about?

I am sorry that I posted about a Vanner and a Belgian, and I will edit/delete my posts if the need be. I didn't know it would be a problem.

Just let me know, thanks

-Skippy!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Jumper9... if you own 6 friesians, especially ones of that caliber.. wouldn't you know how to correctly spell the breed's name? I mean... after all the registries you have to go through.

Could we see more pictures of them? Maybe just in the stall or grazing or something? Or with you riding them? This is a Friesian thread after all  No sense in not sharing more pictures!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Jumpers9, I agree with Skippy. I'd like to see you with one of those horses. Also, why is he being ridden saddle seat?


----------



## LDS (Mar 29, 2007)

*friesian owner*

First off, I just joined this forum and have to say I'm laughing my butt off here. I'm a breeder of Friesian and Crosses, so let me help out.

1. That red horse is not friesian, end of story. There is only one true nationally known chestnut friesian in the world, his name is Fire Magic and he has his own Breyer. He looks friesian, and red.
The german registry REGISTERS crosses, and he's one.
2. the war issue was not becuase of the war..LOL, she was just trying to say that they bred friesian for black and culled the rest basically around that time.
3. Friesians will turn red when left out in sunlight or excessively sweaty etc.. Some don't, but most will. 
4. Some friesian carry the chestnut gene. Those that make approved stallion status are tested, and IF they carry it, CANNOT be a approved stallions. So most registries required DNS testing ahead of time. My stud is tested by UCdavis and is **** for black.
5. Registered friesians cannot have white markings. I believe there is a seperate book for these horses a "B book" or something, but I'm not sure. There are NO approved stallion with white markings.
6. Dressage is the main for friesian these days, but they are alot that do sidesaddle, driving, and jumping. The german registry requires jumping for their approved stallions. I'm actually uploading some pics of my stud jumping here in a minute from last night. You can see them at www.pbase.com/lowesdenstables We also use our stallion for mounted shooting, western, and other fun stuff. My stallion has brother that does reining.
I hope this helps a bit...
feel free to ask more questions, and I'll try to help.
I'm no expert by any means, not trying to protray that.

Here's my stallion website to see what friesian look like:
www.hendrikthemagician.com 
Jen


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

LDS,

I'm not quite sure what you're saying - are you implying Fire Magic is the only chestnut friesian ... ever, alive, ect? 
And out of curiosity, why are you positive this horse is not a friesian? I'm not implying he/she is or isn't.
Secondly, I believe we already covered that white is not allowed for registration. I'm not sure why that's so funny?
And actually, friesian crosses are now extremely popular as sport horses, especially the Georgian Grande. Many buyers and breeders are breeding to get away from the bulky friesian build to have a more athletic breed as opposed to a dressage horse.

I believe I'm a bit burnt out on friesian breeders. In no way am I referencing you, but the last person I dealt with who bred friesians was quite snide. There seems to be few people who are humble when dealing with this breed - from my experience anyway.


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

Friesians are my favorite! To me, they are a piece of heaven LOL.


----------



## LadyUrsula (Apr 20, 2007)

ALL things which LDS told are right. 
This chestnut gelding isn't a friesian. 

Fire Magic is not the only red friesian BUT looks to that body of the chestnut here. 
that's not a friesian body. I know a stallion owner in CA breed chestnut friesians but she can't regsiter them with the FPS, the dutch registery. She once owned the FPS stallions Wicher, Bonne and Melle and I thing she still own one but he is standing in the Netherlands.I guess it's an arabian / Friesian cross. 

Trust someone who is a friesian broker and owner. 

@Anni I don't know where you life in Germany but in some parts there people have no idea about them. Believe me my boy grown up in the near of Dillenburg and there peole tried to explain me that I have a friesian/arabian cross because he is so full of energy then someone told me my boy is to elegant for a friesian... well his head is very elegant and sweet 

and he is very friesian.
also in his personality he is totally friesian he is a true friesian. a son of one of the populars stallions in the Netherlands Tsjerk 328, who is by the way halfbrother to Feike 395. 

His younger fullbrother is own by an approved friesian stallion owner who want to try him for approval and actually my boy will go this summer to his keuring... BUT just to show him, actually I have no breeding plans with him.....

People in Germany still say breeder in the netherlands don't let their friesian in summer out, because sun can bleach them out. FORGET that sh... 
as broker I'M often in summer in the netherlands and there the breeder go with me to the pasture and show their friesians for sale totally muddy.. I had to call some days before and made sure they have the horses I want to see at the barn and cleaed, because I can't show videos of muddy friesians or pictures to my buyers. 

also people still say friesians with stars get killed.. NO. they just don't cost that much money. They sale them to people who don't have the money for a friesians with no marks. a friend from me in switzerland own a pretty boy with a star, he is soo cute.
and by the way MARES can have a little star. I hadn't saw a ster mare yet with a star BUT studbook mares they can become. 

by my USA trip 2005 I visit the Santa Rose Friesian keuring and a filly with a white star gets a 1st premie. 
Just boys aren't allowed to have some white. 

My whole life I'M into friesians and I work for www.FriesianExchange.com and worldclassfriesians.com so trust me when I say you can believe the things which LDS and I wrote. 

Best wishes from Germany
Ursula
I attachmed a pictures of my 3 years old boy, hope it's work


----------



## Hypofocus (Apr 21, 2007)

Here in Holland, there are a lot of Fresian horses! You see them everywhere you go...

It's really a fantastic breed (especially for shows!), but they tend to have a weak back.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Fresians are so much fun to ride. It feels amazing with all that power under you so much different than the tbs I usually ride. I had dressage lessons on this fresian mare until she sold last week for $18,000 to a dressage home.









That's my trainer David Acord on her, if any of you live in the San Francisco bay area he is a really amazing event trainer.... just saying


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

I'm not going to argue about whether chestnut Friesians are allowed are not. I don't know.

But, if you want to see some red Friesians that actually look like Friesians, unlike the other horse in this post, go here:

http://www.angelfire.com/tx2/friesians/red.html


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

anni257 said:


> barnrat: You want to know names? Don't ask me. How should I know or remember them?
> 
> Frisians are supposed to be black and breeders want them to be black. But there are lots of frisians who aren`t and they are registered. They don't have any chance to get into the survey record book. But they still are frisians, though you can`t breed with them officially.
> Those frisians are a bit cheaper, cuz white hairs are not wanted. You often see them with white hairs at their foot or forehead. It`s very common.
> ...




Hey there, um this has nothing to do with what you're asking but if you dont mind could you post pics of this chestnut horse when it gets older. it is very beautiful and i do believe that it is a frisian because of the way it carryies itself and it's head looks "frisianish" to me. I would just like to see more pics of this cute/rare horse.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Not directly related, but the color discussion reminded me of this story. http://www.eurodressage.com/news/focus/foc_nero.html


----------



## SanchoPanza (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello,

I am new in this forum, it seems a nice place.  

The White one, Nero, is out of an arab stallion, so it is not a friesian . And I agree with LDS, the red one could be a crossbred, but not a pure Friesian.


Here a video of the Red Stallion Fire Magic:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=H25t6mYpf88

A Friesian jumping and practicing cross:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=8iwXs-7b3SE


Some pics of my 4 year old horse. I bougth him to a brooker, and I'm very happy cause he is a lovely boy, a bit lazy and stubborn, but lovely.






















Just a question, how much can a friesian cost in America? I am from Spain.

Regards,
Susana


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, Nero is actually 3/4 Friesian, 1/4 Arab. His mother and grandmother are both in the German registry (there are two Friesian registries: the Dutch FPS and the German FPZV). The most interesting part of the article (to me) was the crossbreeding for an infusion of new blood into the breed. 

As you know, the Friesians were almost lost at the turn of the century due to crossbreeding (there were only 3 approved breeding stallions in the world in 1913!). Since the decision to revive the breed, the FPS (especially) has been very leery of crossbreeding...not very surprising, I guess.

However, given the small gene pool they started with, its only a matter of time before they are going to have to inject some new blood. Even now, fertility problems (such as semen motility in stallions) are showing up more frequently. Nero's story might indicate a similar move on the horizon for the horses in the FPS registry....but who knows. Just found it interesting


----------



## SanchoPanza (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, I find it very interesting too. Thanks for your complete explanation  

I think introducing arab blood is a good way to improve the sport functionality of the breed, but that could lead to lose the essence of the breed. I own a baroque friesian but I would prefer the arabofriesian for dressage though.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

If they do any controlled crossbreeding, I bet it will be Arab or Andalusian.

I like your stallion, by the way, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## SanchoPanza (Jul 18, 2007)

Though I am spanish, I think the better choice would be the Arab :lol: 
I hope no one in my country read this... but many andalusians have elevated gaits and donÂ´t perform well in dressage because the extended trot is not good enough.
And also because of their butt conformation is very hard for them to put their feet under the body and obtain a real push and good impulse.

But nowadays most of the andalusians breeders are looking for extended gaits and better backs. 

Regards


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is such an entertaining topic to read, with all the arguing going on. I do believe that (rarely) you can produce a purebred, chesnut friesian if there is a chesnut gene anywhere in the breed line (even if its recessive, it can break through on occasion.) This doesn't necessarily mean its a REGISTERABLE friesian, but technically its lineage would be purebred if both of its parents were registered. And that chesnut foal looks like it could be a young friesian, though I'm more apt to say its some sort of cross with the pictures shown. Maybe a better shot from the side, standing still would be better.

Think of this, mules are supposed to be sterile, but once in a blue moon they can produce a foal. Its very unlikely, but rarely it happens. Think of breeding tigers and lions and getting actual cubs that survive! Again, its rare but it happens. Or how about albino animals: crocodiles, deer, lions, etc. My point is, strange things can happen, even against the odds. 

Here are some links to chesnut friesians, there are supposedly only 4 in the world. You can believe this or not, but it seems real to me: (the first two links are the same horse) I believe they can be registered in the foal book, but are inelligible for breeding:

http://www.equinecolor.com/chestnut.html (further down the page)
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/4075/obizuth.html
FIRE MAGIC: http://worldofdancinghorses.com/horses.html (he's in the middle of the page)

And this is an article about the chesnut gene in friesians by a Dr:
http://www.mtbarfriesians.com/articles/chestnut.html
(It even has the magazine it came from and the volume number etc if someone really wanted to look into it.)


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, its not like Friesians have always been black. Heck, even back in the 1800's, brown was a registerable color. As long as both parents are registered Friesians, a chestnut or brown horse might be registered, but only in the foalbook, not the studbook. So no breeding, but you can say you have quite an unusual horse!

Obizuth has always been my favorite of the chestnuts...she just had such cute baby pics ^_^


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think having a chesnut friesian would be neat, just because its so rare. I actually rode a 3 year old friesian mare who was for sale. I had made an appointment to come by and look at the horses, but apparently the trainer who showed her to me thought I could actually afford her. She wasn't a true black, but a very dark brown really, which could only be seen in her belly and flanks. Because of this, she was priced at $10,000. She said it was a steal and was because of her color "flaw". She was well started under saddle and the most wonderful ride I've ever had. Even though I admit that is a very good price for a started friesian of that quality (she was gorgeous), $10,000 is still quite pricey for me, especially at the time. And yeah, Obizuth was very cute. I really like the stallion though.


----------



## friesian_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

I love Friesians soooo much. Now no hating this is only in good fun, but I did purchase a bumper sticker that says "if its not a Friesian, its just a horse" I love it! I can't wait to have my own Friesian soon


----------

